# Westclox



## ped (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi folks

New member here looking for any info about this watch. I didn't buy it because if it's apparent military roots but it would be interesting to know more. According to eBay seller this is a Vietnam issued watch. I can only find a version without the bezel referred to as an issued item but I'm no expert. Perhaps someone knows something! Either way it's a great watch. Cheers


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Does it have engravings on the caseback ? Other than those made by the manufacturer ?

http://lsyf.com/vietnam-issued-watches/


----------



## ped (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi mate

No it doesn't, which made me wonder. Just the manufacturer markings 'antimagnetic' 'shock resistant' '330 feet' and a nice image of a diver having a swim with a fishie

Do only issued watches have the military engravings or would the manufacturer add them regardless of the fact the watch could be sold to a dealer too? I used to have a CWC mechanical chrono and can't remember if it had anything in the back at all.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Only official military issued watches have the engravings.They were added during production (an order made by the government/ministry of defence). I'm not sure if there are cases of markings being added at a later time but it's a possibility. Although they'd have to have some specific tools to do that and I'm not sure if the armed forces would burden themselves with such thing.

There are watches that were ONLY military issued but also watches that were both civilian AND military issued. I'd say yours is the 2nd variant. Basically a vintage diver watch, and a really cool one I might add... Military issued watches are usually quite expensive especially if in good condition.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Cool watch. I have a couple Westclox around here somewhere, but I definitely like this one!

Perhaps the seller meant it was a Vietnam Era military style instead of military issue watch?


----------



## ped (Jul 16, 2012)

Roddyjb said:


> Cool watch. I have a couple Westclox around here somewhere, but I definitely like this one!
> 
> Perhaps the seller meant it was a Vietnam Era military style instead of military issue watch?


 Yes that's very possible. Thanks for the comment. I've taken another picture of the watch since the inside of the glass has been polished a bit

IMG_0860 by Christopher Hiscocks, on Flickr

Now I have my Longines Legend Diver back it feels huge - I've really bonded with the Westclox. Now wearing it with a black Perlon strap which suits it really well.


----------



## ped (Jul 16, 2012)

Here it is on the Perlon

IMG_0445 by Christopher Hiscocks, on Flickr


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

After careful consideration, I think you should just send it to me. It can keep my other Westclox company when I am not wearing it.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I do like that Westclox dive watch - very nice. I don't reckon your example was military issue, judging by your description of the back, and I do know that there was an unused mint example being sold on ebay recently. There is a great of information about Westclox online, and some of this is about the wristwatches. Apparently, Westlox made their own movements for a considerable period of time before sourcing them from outside.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

HERE IS ONE OF MY LONELY WESTCLOX WATCHES, IT MAY EVEN BE THE ONLY ONE, BUT IT WOULD LOVE YOURS FOR COMPANY...


----------



## ped (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for the comments. I'm wearing this watch a lot recently; it's just so light and relatively small.

I did try finding out more about Westclox but most of the information was about the clocks or the more common wristwatches like the 'Wrist Ben' - I don't know what the model number/name of mine is.

I'd have liked to have seen the mint one on eBay - I keep my eye out for them and have found some variations on the design - many have what appears to be a plastic bezel or the triangle indices at 12,6 and 9 filled in instead of having numbers inside. I guess there aren't many originals left and many have been 'modded' or 'restored'.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

T'would be nice to see the mvement inside. If you're qualified to open it, a watchsmith could of course. It might need a new seal so you'd want to ensure a spare was available. Who knows with new seals it could be water immersible again.

The minute hand and bezel are all business, too - clearly meant for dive timing. 

It caught my eye because the style is reminiscent of the Oris 1965 era diver (which they've revived as the Heritiage Sixty Five series, gorgeous divers). From your first pic, your bezel looks PVD/DLC ... so's theirs.

Don't stop researching, having a story behind your watch is what makes it even more special.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A little Googling turned up some references at clockhistory.com ... and breezing to the end of their Westclox advertisements database (there are a LOT of them), I happened upon this 1970 ad quite by accident. Looks like it's a model #38138?










https://clockhistory.com/0/westclox/document-1323-1.html?page=30

*You're welcome* ,)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ped (Jul 16, 2012)

Chromejob said:


> A little Googling turned up some references at clockhistory.com ... and breezing to the end of their Westclox advertisements database (there are a LOT of them), I happened upon this 1970 ad quite by accident. Looks like it's a model #38138?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks very much for that. Yes it was the Oris style that first caught my eye. Catchy name, the 38138 

the movement appears to tbe to the the same as this, a Seiko 66

http://vintagetimeremadeinamerica.com/vietnam-special-forces-westclox/

would have been nice to be 'in house' though


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, neat! Actually, that may be how those watches were sold for so cheap ... they partnered with Seiko. At bout that time, Seikos were highly regarded and in demand. An SBS team lead wrote that he had "a few Rolex [5517s] rattlng around in my desk drawer," all his team wanted were the big Seikos, the MilSubs weren't desired.

Times change.

That's a great find, mate!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ped (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha ,

Very nice watch you got there. OK these were the Issued watch's but they were not worthy to use in that war area.

The weather .... Mansoon's , .....there destroyed them but most guys I have seen there bought better brand watch's to use.

During the Vietnam War ....... , ( Note : Seiko's was the most popular watch to use and demanded for and very cheap also.)

I was there form .... ( 1965 to 1970 ) then returned to the U. S. later got out.

We are the original ...." Apocalypse Now Guys " , we are know as ....... " The Gamewardens of Vietnam , " The Black Beret's of Vietnam " ,

" The Mekong River Patrol Forces - PBR Boat's - TF-116 ( Task Force) ( The movie was made about us in Vietnam. )

Aloha LongBike

Standard Issued Below :

( I collect / restore ........ these and many Military Watch's also. )

Left one has Original Strap // Right original owner replaced strap for Flex Band. ( Both came from original owners to me. )










Original Strap:










The .... Double Arrow Head ..... designated the Military Issued ones only : Below










Front loaded Movements :







One piece case. This model is from ....1969 to 1974 Issued.


----------



## ped (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks that's interesting. The movement in mine has the same double arrow head as yours.


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

ped said:


> Thanks that's interesting. The movement in mine has the same double arrow head as yours.


 Aloha ,

Yes also the ....... M102 movements.

Any of the movements with the ........ " Double Arrow " ..... were for Military use specifically.

Aloha LongBike


----------



## ped (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks. Well recently I've been having great fun with the watch. I opened it up and have spent s few days regulating the movement. I've got it spot in now within 39 secs a day and if I put it dial down overnight it is perfect in the morning!

I also worked out how to remove the movement and clean the face and inside if the crystal so I removed some dust spots and put it all back together. Really satisfying.


----------

